# Fenster in WinCC flex schließen?



## anne (16 Juni 2010)

Hi Ihr,
ich habe folgendes Problem:

Ich habe in WinCC flex 2008 zwei Meldefenster projektiert - eins für Alarme und eins für Meldungen (siehe Anhang).

Angezeigt werden sollen nur *anstehende* Alarme. 

Über die Schaltfläche "Quittieren" kann das Fenster nur geschlossen werden, wenn auch der Alarm nicht mehr ansteht - ich möchte das Fenster jedoch *immer* schließen können, also auch, wenn ein Alarm noch ansteht.

Frage:

Kann man sich da eine Schaltfläche basteln, die das Fenster schließt oder wie ist das machbar? 

Lieben Dank!


----------



## Verpolt (16 Juni 2010)

Hallo

Wie bei Windowsfenster---> [x] Meldung schließen-->wenn Meldung noch ansteht zeigt Dir das ein Indikator an.


Bild dabei


Mfg


----------



## volker (16 Juni 2010)

haken weg bei anstehende meldungen
haken dran bei unquittierte meldungen

nach quittieren der meldungen wird das fenster nun ausgeblendet

*bitte achtet doch ein bisschen mehr darauf wo ihr ein thema erstellt*


----------



## Verpolt (16 Juni 2010)

@volker


Poppt das auch auf, wenn Warnungen angezeigt werden sollen , die nicht quittiert werden müssen?

LG


----------



## volker (16 Juni 2010)

ne. bei warnungen funktioniert das nicht. dann wird das fenster gar nicht erst aufgeblendet.


----------



## anne (16 Juni 2010)

Verpolt schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Wie bei Windowsfenster---> [x] Meldung schließen-->wenn Meldung noch ansteht zeigt Dir das ein Indikator an.
> 
> Mfg


 
Danke "Verpolt" - aber diese Alternative hatte ich schon. Das Problem dabei ist jedoch, dass das Meldefenster auf einem *Touch*display aus Versehen (Finger auf blauem Rahmen des Fensters) verschoben werden kann. Oder kann ich das auch irgendwie verhindern?


----------



## Verpolt (16 Juni 2010)

Hast Du deine Meldefenster in einer Vorlage projektiert oder in einem Bild?


----------



## anne (16 Juni 2010)

... in der Vorlage, damit díe Fenster bei jedem Bild sichtbar sind!


----------



## Verpolt (16 Juni 2010)

Also Anne,


Lösche den Indikator,
Setze eine Taste in die Vorlage-->Ereignisse->Meldungen->ZeigeMeldefenster


So könnts auch gehen

Grüße


----------



## anne (16 Juni 2010)

Verpolt schrieb:


> Also Anne,
> 
> 
> Lösche den Indikator,
> ...


 
Hm, das verstehe ich nicht ganz - was soll das bringen? Das Meldefenster soll doch *automatisch* aufpoppen und nicht durch eine Taste. Vielmehr soll es über eine Taste geschlossen werden...


----------



## volker (16 Juni 2010)

ja das geht.
blöderweise hat man dann aber immer die schaltfläche da. gut die könnte man ausblenden wenn keine bs anliegt.
weiteres prob. liegt die schaltfläche in der vorlage und in irgendeinem anderen bild liegt an der gleichen stelle eine grafikanzeige, wird die grafikanzeige die schaltfläche überdecken.

edit:
die erwähnte funktion ist eine umschaltfkt. (toggel)


----------



## Verpolt (16 Juni 2010)

Deine Meldung poppt auto-auf

Dann willst Du das Fenster schließen-auch wenn die Meldung noch ansteht--Richtig?

Wenn das Fenster geschloßen ist, taucht in der Regel dein Indikator irgendwo auf, und zeigt eine noch anstehende Meldung an.

Klickst Du da drauf---zeige Meldefenster--dann isses wieder da.

Indikator läßt sich aber bei Dir verschieben und das möchtest Du nicht. richtig?

Folglich eine Fix positionierte Taste rein mit der Funktion--zeige Meldefenster

mfg
mfg


@volker:   Vorlage vor Bild--Bild vor Vorlage müßte das beheben - oder?


----------



## volker (16 Juni 2010)

ne. scheinbar nicht.
habe vorlage vor bild gewählt. die meldefenster liegen zwar im vordergrund die schaltfläche aber nicht.
ist leider so. habs getestet.
diese auswahl ist wohl nur für die tabreihenfolge


----------



## anne (16 Juni 2010)

@Verpolt:

Na nicht ganz...

Ja, das Fenster soll geschlossen werden können, auch wenn eine Meldung ansteht.

Nein, einen Indikator habe ich nicht - d.h. ich habe mir selbst einen gebastelt, der oben im Bildschirm eingeblendet wird. Dieser Indikator ist bei mir lediglich rot, wenn eine Meldung ansteht, die noch nicht quittiert wurde. Anklicken kann ich den Indikator nicht!

Nein, nicht der Indikator lässt sich verschieben, sondern das Meldefenster selbst, wenn man das "Windowskreuz" zum Schließen des Fensters einblendet.

Es soll vielmehr eine Taste rein, die mir das Meldefenster schließt, auch wenn noch eine Meldung ansteht.

Hoffe, dass es jetzt deutlicher ist?


----------



## Verpolt (16 Juni 2010)

Na dann 

Ich könnte mit dem Verschieben des Indikators leben.

Bei einigen TP/OP ist er fix (z.B TP177A), bei anderen nicht ? Liegts an Linux vs WinCE.


Dank Dir


----------



## volker (16 Juni 2010)

mach aus deinem selbstgebauten indikator eine schaltfläche und gib der die funktion zeige meldefenster mit dem parameter umschalten
wird das meldfenster eingeblendet kannst du mit einem klick auf die schaltfläche das fenster ausblenden. ein weiterer klick darauf blendet das fenster wieder ein. usw.
liegt keine bs an blende die schaltfläche aus.


----------



## PN/DP (16 Juni 2010)

anne schrieb:


> Kann man sich da eine Schaltfläche basteln, die das Fenster schließt oder wie ist das machbar?


Mit der Systemfunktion *ZeigeMeldefenster* kann man ein Meldefenster schließen und auch wieder öffnen.
Da aber Meldefenster normalerweise "[x] gebunden" sind (was ich auch gut so finde), nützt es nichts, diese 
Systemfunktion an eine normale Schaltfläche zu projektieren, da man dann die Schaltfläche nicht betätigen 
kann, solange das Meldefenster offen ist. Man kann die Systemfunktion ZeigeMeldefenster aber sinnvollerweise 
an den Meldeindikator projektieren, der ist immer bedienbar wenn sichtbar.

Ich mache das mit den Meldefenstern, Meldeanzeigen und Meldeindikator meistens so:
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?p=264619#post264619 (siehe die Beiträge #7 und #10)

Eine Schaltfläche in der Vorlage zu projektieren bringt nur etwas, wenn sich in KEINEM Bild ein Objekt an der 
Stelle der Schaltfläche befindet, weil sich die Objekte der Vorlage HINTER den Objekten der Bilder befinden 
(nicht änderbar). Nur die Meldefenster sind immer ganz vorn, allerdings auch VOR allen Schaltflächen.

Gruß
Harald


----------



## anne (16 Juni 2010)

volker schrieb:


> mach aus deinem selbstgebauten indikator eine schaltfläche und gib der die funktion zeige meldefenster mit dem parameter umschalten
> wird das meldfenster eingeblendet kannst du mit einem klick auf die schaltfläche das fenster ausblenden. ein weiterer klick darauf blendet das fenster wieder ein. usw.
> liegt keine bs an blende die schaltfläche aus.


 
Wenn ich nun Harald richtig verstanden habe, so geht das doch *nicht*, eine "normale" Schaltfläche zum Schließen eines Meldefensters zu verwenden, wenn dieses offen ist?


----------



## volker (16 Juni 2010)

PN/DP schrieb:


> nützt es nichts, diese
> Systemfunktion an eine normale Schaltfläche zu projektieren, da man dann die Schaltfläche nicht betätigen
> kann, solange das Meldefenster offen ist.


da muss ich dir wiedersprechen. ich habs getestet. das geht.
die fkt auf den indikator zu legen ist aber trotzdem ein gute wahl, da man sich dann nicht um das ausblenden der schaltfläche kümmern muss


PN/DP schrieb:


> Eine Schaltfläche in der Vorlage zu projektieren bringt nur etwas, wenn sich in KEINEM Bild ein Objekt an der
> Stelle der Schaltfläche befindet, weil sich die Objekte der Vorlage HINTER den Objekten der Bilder befinden
> (nicht änderbar). Nur die Meldefenster sind immer ganz vorn, allerdings auch VOR allen Schaltflächen.


das hab ich bereits erwähnt


----------



## anne (16 Juni 2010)

volker schrieb:


> mach aus deinem selbstgebauten indikator eine schaltfläche und gib der die funktion zeige meldefenster mit dem parameter umschalten.


 
Unter *Ereignisse -> Meldungen -> ZeigeMeldefenster* kann ich der Schaltfläche ja z.B. die Fkt. "Zeige Meldefenster" geben. OK.

Aber wie kann ich "Parameter umschalten" zuweisen?

Danke!


----------



## volker (16 Juni 2010)

umschalten ist die standarteinstellung der fkt.
lässt sich direkt bei der fkt auswählen. --> darstellung


----------



## PN/DP (16 Juni 2010)

anne schrieb:


> Unter *Ereignisse -> Meldungen -> ZeigeMeldefenster* kann ich der Schaltfläche ja z.B. die Fkt. "Zeige Meldefenster" geben. OK.
> 
> Aber wie kann ich "Parameter umschalten" zuweisen?


Ich weiß nicht, wo man sich an *Ereignisse -> Meldungen* anhängen kann, bei Schaltflächen gibt 
es aber *Ereignisse -> Klicken* (oder *Drücken*). Da kann man in der Funktionsliste einfügen:
*ZeigeMeldefenster*
_ Objektname: *Objektname_des_Meldefensters*
_ Darstellung: Umschalten (oder Aus oder Ein)

Wenn beide Meldefenster mit der selben Schaltfläche geschlossen werden sollen, dann besser so:
*ZeigeMeldefenster*
_ Objektname: *Objektname_des_Meldefenster_1*
_ Darstellung: Aus
*ZeigeMeldefenster*
_ Objektname: *Objektname_des_Meldefenster_2*
_ Darstellung: Aus

Dann bleibt nur das Problem: wie die Meldefenster wieder gezielt öffnen, falls erwünscht?




volker schrieb:


> das hab ich bereits erwähnt


Ich schreibe halt langsamer als andere und bis ich dann meinen Beitrag fertig habe, hast Du 
schon alles beantwortet. 

Das Problem mit den Objekten der Vorlage hinter den Objekten der Bilder wurde hier übrigens 
schon oft erschöpfend behandelt und ist doch immer wieder so "neu", daß man es wohl nicht 
oft genug erwähnen kann. 



volker schrieb:


> da muss ich dir wiedersprechen. ich habs getestet. das geht.


Ja, Schaltflächen NEBEN sichtbaren Meldefenstern kann man betätigen, aber nur, wenn das 
Meldefenster NICHT "[x] gebunden" ist. Meine von Dir teilweise zitierte Aussage beginnt so: 
_Da aber Meldefenster normalerweise "[x] gebunden" sind (was ich auch gut so finde), ..._

Normal (zumindest bei mir) sind Meldefenster aber gebunden (außer das Meldefenster für die 
Meldeklasse System). Dann ist neben einem Meldefenster nur noch der Meldeindikator bedienbar.

Nun kommt aber das schon erwähnte Problem, daß die "Meldefenster-Schließen"-Schaltfläche in 
jedem Bild sichtbar und bedienbar sein bzw. werden muß.
Ich würde diese Schaltfläche vielleicht in das Permanentfenster oben oder an eine in JEDEM 
Bild freie Stelle in der Vorlage platzieren und gleichzeitig als Meldeindikator animieren.
Der richtige Meldeindikator tut das alles aber schon und ist zusätzlich immer bedienbar wenn 
sichtbar, auch neben gebundenen Meldefenstern.

Gruß
Harald


----------



## anne (16 Juni 2010)

Vielen Dank Harald für deine sehr ausführliche Antwort!

Werde das morgen in der Arbeit mal ausprobieren...


----------

